# Would this make a good home shop horizontal mill?



## NCjeeper (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't know much about the cincy mills. What should I be concerned with?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cincinnati-...60e8c69&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=292040220070


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 7, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with it as a horizontal mill (wherever you plan to use it).  Cincy made lots of great equipment.  Wow, it looks pretty bare.  Not even an outboard arbor support!  The tooling effort will be significant.

In order to answer the question, perhaps you could provide additional information?  Do you have a vertical mill and now you are looking for a horizontal mill to compliment it?  Do you have the space, power transport, rigging etc. all in hand?

If this is your only mill and you are putting it in a difficult location (i.e. basement room) and you don't have 3 phase power sorted and you are hoping to sort of get into milling for under $1500 total (the machine is listed for $995) - then this is a really poor machine to purchase.

If you already have a vertical mill, you have plenty of room, you already have 3 phase for your other machines, the transport is easy and you are ready to drop $2500 - then it would be a great home shop horizontal milling machine.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 7, 2017)

Chipper5783 said:


> If you already have a vertical mill, you have plenty of room, you already have 3 phase for your other machines, the transport is easy and you are ready to drop $2500 - then it would be a great home shop horizontal milling machine.


Vertical mill Yes
Have room Yes
Have rotary phase converter
Have friend with truck and trailer
Don't really want to drop 2500 in tooling though.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 7, 2017)

I would be concerned with the eBay deal, though you might know that terrain.  There is no description of the condition of the machine, whether anything is broken or inoperable, or anything else.  All their assuring words amount to nothing.  I see you are fairly nearby, so go yourself and do the due diligence to make sure it seems like a solid machine.  You might be able to bypass eBay.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 7, 2017)

I have dealt with them before. They are in the business of buying out machine shops that close down. Unfortunately they really don't know the history or condition of the machines they sell. they just warehouse them.  They have had it forsale for awhile and have lowered the price. I might make a low ball offer and see how bad they want to move it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 7, 2017)

Low ball and ask if they have anything to add to it. Arbors , cutters , vise ..  Don't cost nothing to ask. If you've dealt with them before that should help. I'd love to have that mill . Right now HGR store on eBay is selling lots of the 40 taper tooling. Only trouble with there home site is there shipping and handling charges. I tried to buy a trolley for a gantry crane markdown to $22.00 want $50.00 to ship it. Good deal goes bad real quick. But on the eBay  they conform to there shipping . You can get some good things they have. If you live close I think you can walk in and buy .


----------



## brino (Mar 7, 2017)

I prefer the heavy old iron.

The good:
-it has all the crank handles
-none of the levers look broken/bent/abused
-it's local to you and you have the power, space and a trailer
-it looks like it has a coolant pump in the reservoir base (the switch on the left side)
-it only looks dirty not rusty, it likely only needs a good cleaning and lube
-since you can go in person, it's fairly easy to inspect the dovetails.

The arbour support is missing, but could be fabricated.
It likely has a B&S #11 spindle taper, those can be a little tough to find, but not impossible....just keep looking.

Please do not underestimate what the thing weights. Sure they can load it with a fork lift, but you need to unload it safely.

When I got mine(older and rougher than the one shown above) I emailed Cincinnati and they advised on where to find the serial number. When I got them the serial number they could tell me when it was made, the total weight, what the taper was and what lubricants to use.

There are some Cincinnati manuals here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/cincinnati-except-grinders.30/
....and one for the 1-M specifically here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/cincinnati-1m-pdf.2955/

Please let us know!
-brino


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 8, 2017)

You really will need the overarm support to use this mill. Without it, it's pretty much have useless. Maybe you could call them and find out what they know.  These machinery dealers always strip off the tooling for separate sales. Sometimes the parts just get thrown into a big box and sold for scrap.  You can bet the machine shop this came from, had ALL the tooling they needed to make this mill run.  So, it's around somewhere. Might be worth while to find it.  If not, keep looking. These things turn up regularly.

Glenn


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 8, 2017)

Ask them where's the hardware that was sitting here for the past 10 years?



Cheers Phil


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 8, 2017)

Knowing this place its what you see is what you get. So I probably will pass on it. Thanks for all the comments and helping me to not bring home a project. I will keep looking.


----------



## 97r82 (Mar 25, 2017)

I would pass unless you can get the overarm support and considerable tooling. I bought a B&S #2 universal 3 years ago and just now have enough tooling to make parts. It came with the support and a vertical head. I have been buying tooling ever since and still not really tooled up like I want to be. Cool old machines and they compliment a BP very nicely but have a large footprint and are very heavy. Cinci made some awesome rigid machines. I ran a #4 for a few years. It was a beast. I bet they would take a $400 bid like it sits.
good luck


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 11, 2017)

I did a similar deal, but insisted they run it for me. Once I had better pics & video with sound that proves everything works correctly & smoothly, I went for it! Slow moving tooling up, but happy.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 27, 2017)




----------

